# what kind of probiotics to take?



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been browsing this discussion group for awhile and I've noticed that some of you have tried taking probiotics and it seems to have helped you. I'm definetly a C and I take miralax which seems to help but I'm constantly struggling with bloating and all that fun stuff :/ Do you think taking some form of a probiotic would help this? I'm not sure which kind to try....any ideas? I just started eating Dannon activa yogurt a few days ago so I'm hoping that will also help, but as for taking a probiotic pill I'm a bit confused as to what kind to try? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome hopefullchick


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

can culturelle be used for C types? I just bought some but I'm nervous to start it since it says so much and D on the package....


----------



## 23709 (Dec 8, 2005)

Primal Defense is really helping me a lot. It is a really strong product with mircroorganisms that implant the good stuff in your organs.


----------



## 23748 (Jan 23, 2006)

The reading I've done has said to take within 4-10 billion (bacteria I guess) per day. I'd suggest going to any reputable health food store and asking them. They usually have helped a lot of people with IBS and can offer other solutions. I've also read about people taking aloe and peppermint with probiotics.I'd try a colon cleanser out first. You can buy them at health food stores as well. The good thing about most health food store is that if the product doesn't work, they will refund you fully.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

I thought probiotics were only for diareah?? I'm confused as usual!


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

TLLP. You say you'll try with colon cleansing. IF you mean colonic,I haven't done it . I don't know. But all herbal cleansing that I tried gave me horrible pain in my bowels. I remember the one that shows the picture of the colon on the label. This was the worst. So be careful. Try half dose. Good luck. If I am bloated the first thing I do is enema . Then I take 5 charcoal caps. The releif is immediate although not complete.


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

Primal Defense is great. Anybody knows where to buy less expensive than 90 pills for $ 35.?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been using probiotics for 3 months or so now, first I used Jarro-dophulis and right now I am almost finished a bottle of Primal Defence and it hasn't helped my C at all. I've only been taking 1/day as $25 for 45 pills, instead of 3/day. So, I don't know what I am doing wrong, or if they don't work for C. All I know is I won't be buying Primal Defence again. Way to pricey.Sweetbon


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sweetbon,I agree with you. Very pricy. Primal Defense is for healing bowels. Three years ago I had bloody mucus in my stool. Primal Defence stopped it. I was taking 6 pills a day. There is nothing more exspensive than your health., but I understand if you don't have $$ you have to look for other ways. Happy BM


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay so I went to Vitamin World yesterday and got a probiotic blend with lactobaccilus and bifidus and some other things....I can't remember what it was called of the top of my head but it's what the guy recommended. He also said to take it twice a day with your two biggest meals. Well I got home and was about to take it with dinner when I read on the bottle that it is recommended to be taken twice a day *preferably with mills and not supposed to be taken within 2 hours of other medications, and I take my BC pills with dinner so I dont get nauseated so therefore I can't take it then. I also cannot take it with breakfast because I take other meds then too....agh. So that leaves me lunch and snack to take it....and those are not my two biggest meals, will it sill be as effective? Was the Vitamin World guy correct that you're supposed to take it with your largest meals because it just said with food on teh bottle....Just wondering if you guys had any thoughts on this? I guess I'm pretty anal about my meds....hehe


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've never noticed any difference no matter when I have taken probitoics, so I don't think it is as critical as with a lot of other medications.K.


----------



## 23709 (Dec 8, 2005)

just to clarify, the Primal Defense has immensely helped my gas and bloating, and ALONG with my rhubarb herb combination, helps with the C, but I still need the herbs too. I also started taking a little extra fiber, usually a couple fiber choice a day along with a meal and I am so grateful to be going and not having putrid gas and looking pregnant. Where I'm at right now, unforutunately I have to take multiple supplements, but I'm so grateful I can budget it in. Oh, I'm taking 3 Primal Defense a day, 2 in the morning on an empty stomach, and 1 about an hour before dinner.


----------



## 13311 (Feb 7, 2006)

My wife takes a probiotic supplement called maximum defense and it has greatly helped her with her constipation; she goes regularly everyday now and she has been taking it for almost a year. Also my mother-inlaw takes it as she had a portion of her small intestines removed and suffered from indigestion and constipation. It has also helped her immensely... If you do a google or yahoo search you can find it by searching for maximum defense probiotic. I think it is much less expensive then primal defense only like 21.99 for a 45 day supply.... Good luck in your search


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome smilin


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

http://www.probioticblends.com/fight-constipation.php Smilin, Is this the one you are talking about? has anyone ever taken this on this board? I wonder if the ingredients are any different from some of the others? thanks


----------



## 13311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, That is it... I think what makes is work so well is that it has different strains of probiotics than most. copied from website (E. faecium M74Â®, L. paracasei F19Â®,)This is the only product that I have seen that has both of these combined.. Also they put rice oil in the capsule instead of powder which protects the probiotics from moisture and keeps them alive. Besides all I know is that they work.... I am not sure all the reasons why but they work really well.


----------



## 13311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm just curious, has anyone given it a shot?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

I feel like I have tried primal, probiotics with no succes at all. I f they wroked, I am so miserable I would still pay.Mg. 400mg 2 x a dya helps me. You can go up to 1200mg daily until your body gets going then back off. That was the one helpful suggestion I recieved after 21/2 yrs seing a homeopathic person. It aslo seems no matter what I eat does not make a difference.


----------



## 19969 (Feb 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried Digestive Advantage for IBS? I'm not sure it's considered a probiotic,it may be, because it has Lact. Bacteria in it. It has been really good for me. The website is www.ganedenbiotech.com. I use the chewable tablets for IBS. It's for Constipation and Diarrhea. I've been on it about 2 weeks, and no more constipation. And it's affordable.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes the DA-IBS is a probiotic. I've taken it and it seems to work OK for me.Each version has a different strain in it, but these bacteria all tend to work in similar fashion. Some people's systems seem to work better with one and others seem to do better with another.www.aligngi.com has some clinical data in IBSers and helps some people as well.K.


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

do these probiotics help with just constipation or bloating as well?


----------



## 15351 (Apr 6, 2006)

Most probiotics in pill form are completely useless. The microbes are dead or inactive. I'd recommend going to a health food store and buying the refrigerated bottles of probiotics. You can get them cultured in milk or even apples I think. However if you really want to get hardcore make your own. Buy a head of cabbage and some of the aforementioned probiotic bottles. Slice up the cabbage into a bowl and fill it half way with water. Pour some of your probiotic solution that you bought at the health food store into your bowl. Cover with cellophane and let it rot for about three days at room temperature. (Smells horrible sorry to say.) It will foam up a bit but make a lot of nice fresh probiotic bacteria in solution. Save off the solution in a cool-aid dispenser. (The smell may never leave your dispenser.) Drink a full cup of the frothy liquid every day. Use your last cup to seed the next batch. You'll be surprised at the difference a fresh batch of probiotics makes. It doesn't really taste that bad, though it smells like dirty socks.This is the only way I know to effectively repopulate the colon. It's especially necessary after a round of antibiotics, but your doctor will never tell you. (Even though there are plenty of refereed journal articles supporting the benefits of probiotics.)


----------



## 13311 (Feb 7, 2006)

HopefullChickHow is it going with the Probiotics?


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi everyone. I did look up the maximum defense probiotic. Im confused. Wish i knew which would work better for me..Zelnorm or the probiotics. The probiotics are much cheaper. Here is the site for maximum defense if you wanna check it out. $21.99 for 90 day supply it says.http://www.probioticblends.com/


----------



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

I take Caldophilus (sp?), and while I don't find it helps a whole lot, it seems to do something. My husband calls it "stench intensifier".


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have heard lots of good things about Probiotics Blend Maximum Defense, so i ordered some today before getting my perscrition of Zelnorm filled. 90 pills for $27 dollars with shipping. Only available online. Wish me luck. I should get it in 2 days.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I suffer from D&C IBS....My mom came home with a box of Digestive Advantage, I laughed at her-I've been taking them for a week or two now and I don't feel as crampy in the morning. I don't know if it's all in my head or if it's just one of those times that my IBS likes to hibernate for a few months.


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

I make my own yogurt and kefir with starters I buy at the health food store. I don't heat the milk and I use raw goats milk I buy from an organic farm. I never have gas but it has not helped my unrelenting constipation. Be very sure of your milk source if you do it raw. I do it raw to keep the enzymes.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

I admire that Trailrunner; that's has got to be very good for you. Have you tried aloe juice for C?


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi. The "Probiotics Blend" Maximum Defense is working very well for me. I also still take MOM every couple of days just to help it along. My stomach does not hurt a 10th as much as it did before. You can only order the probiotics i take online. $27 including shipping.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi,I take the Digestive Advantage IBS for my IBS-C and it's really helped. I've been using it now for about 3 months. I also take 1 tbsp. Milk of Mag. twice a day, watch my diet, and I'm usually good. I've had the Activia yogurt, too, but I really couldn't tell if it helped and it's kind of pricey if it's not helping.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I take Healthy Trinity.


----------



## 19058 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am new to this group and found it after my Dr. was once again of little help to me with a latest flareup of IBS-C. I see some of you use MOM on a regular basis. Is there not the concern of becoming dependt on this as there is for laxatives? I am using Zelmorn again but can't say that after a couple of days it does much of any good. Should I try using the MOM with it? It sure would be nice if more places had support groups for people like us. Just doesn't seem like I can find much. Guess if they don't know how to treat it it just get ignored. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------

